# BMW i3, BMW X5 and BMW 3 Series win "Auto Trophy 2013" awards.



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

"It is the first ever premium automobile in the world designed entirely to be run on electricity only."

Really ???? There are people in Fremont that may argue this point.


----------

